# FINALLY, A TRUCK!!! (hand launching content)



## gnappi (Jul 23, 2017)

I've been "truckless" for a long time, waayyy too long. I think I sold my last truck in something like 1989. 

Earlier this month I stumbled on a nearly pristine 08 *full sized* truck with 44k documented miles and a service record on it. Now my little 10' topper can be put to use without a trailer and hand launched into the backwater lakes and canals that I've dreamed of fishing on for so long. 

LMB, snake heads and peacocks have something to fear now 

Anyone else a hand launch fisherman?


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2017)

What kind of truck? Sorry if I missed it, hate this Tapatalk app.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Jul 25, 2017)

Jim said:


> What kind of truck? Sorry if I missed it, hate this Tapatalk app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I didn't put it in the post. It's a Chevy LE Silverado LT.

I personally "LOATHE" idiotic mobile sites. 

If you're using an android device go to the upper right corner on the screen, pick the three dots and select "Request desktop site" and you can use the full size desktop version of any site. Desktop sites to some may be a bit overloaded with screen info BUT it's all there and you don't have to hunt around for info that may not exist on a mobile site.


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice! I drive a 2008 Silverado also! Fantastic truck so far!


----------



## Darryle (Jul 25, 2017)

Or download Tapatalk and pictures are so easy I can do it 

Good looking truck!






1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## gnappi (Jul 27, 2017)

Jim, have you installed a RANGE AFM disabler?

Here's mine.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 27, 2017)

Darryle said:


> Or download Tapatalk and pictures are so easy I can do it
> 
> Good looking truck!
> 
> 1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead



NOTHING on the planet now or ever can make a 5" screen look like a 32" screen, with a full size keyboard under it, and scrolling mouse, sorry 

My mom used to say... "Just because a thing CAN be done, does not mean a thing SHOULD be done" I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Darryle (Jul 27, 2017)

You realize that they make Tapatalk available for Chromebooks and PCs? 

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## gnappi (Jul 28, 2017)

Darryle said:


> You realize that they make Tapatalk available for Chromebooks and PCs?



Irrelevant and not necessary with my PC. 

I don't need or use "apps" if the standard web page (on my mobile devices or PC) works.

I won't use any app on any device because an "app" uses device resources like internal memory slowing the device, generally "permissions" are too invasive "free" apps have ads, can contain tracking protocols, and apps rarely (I actually haven't seen one that does) have or provide the same on screen content of the native web page. 

PS, mobile sites are also severely lacking in providing sufficient on screen content that a web page designed for a full sized computer or mobile device can use with less hunting around for content.


----------



## Darryle (Jul 28, 2017)

Tapatalk has no ads, and I can post in the boat, truck, work, bathroom, break room or in bed from the same device. 

Enjoy your cord, I like to move about 

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## gnappi (Jul 28, 2017)

Darryle said:


> Tapatalk has no ads, and I can post in the boat, truck, work, bathroom, break room or in bed from the same device.
> 
> Enjoy your cord, I like to move about
> 
> 1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead



Enjoy your 5" screen and the reading glasses  A 32" screen is like having a big member, smaller is never going to be better, for mobile I can suffer without an app. To each their own.


----------

